# woman at work



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd tap that if I were you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'd tap that if I were you. :thumbsup:


It's my wife


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Got some good pics but having trouble uploading the rest of todays upgrade


Check out the shoulders:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, threads like this tend to bring out the adolescent in some of you guys. Please let's keep the comments civil and clean.

On that note, from this angle she certainly does look like a hottie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> It's my wife


Exactly. :w00t:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I keep getting invalid file on all the other pics, got a new Sony Cyber shot camera w/ PMB program. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

When I get married I want my wife to help me in the trade.:thumbup:




Speedy Petey said:


> OK, threads like this tend to bring out the adolescent in some of you guys. Please let's keep the comments civil and clean.
> 
> On that note, from this angle she certainly does look like a hottie. :thumbsup:


I am an adolescent and I am behaving better than you Freasbee :lol::thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Josue said:


> When I get married I want my wife to help me in the trade.:thumbup:


No you do not!!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I keep getting invalid file on all the other pics, got a new Sony Cyber shot camera w/ PMB program. Any suggestions welcome.


Take it back to the store and buy canon or nikon.:thumbsup:


Sony makes so many so so things. Nikon and Canon only make cameras (well canon makes printers too) and they are excellent!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> No you do not!!


:laughing:

That's why I am marrying one who WANTS to go and likes it!
I am not going to marry just a nice girl!!!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Josue said:


> When I get married I want my wife to help me in the trade.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because your dad can still spank you.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> That's because your dad can still spank you.


:laughing::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Got some good pics but having trouble uploading the rest of todays upgrade


 Thats PVC SCHEDULE 80 NOT 40 EEEHHH?:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

If she loves you, she'll learn the trade just to spend time with you.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ce2two said:


> Thats PVC SCHEDULE 80 NOT 40 EEEHHH?:whistling2:


 How can you tell? POCO code out here is 80 above ground.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> If she loves you, she'll learn the trade just to spend time with you.


Yeah!

That's what I mean!!!!

I will marry a virtuous woman.:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> How can you tell? POCO code out here is 80 above ground.


What do you bend PVC with?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> How can you tell? POCO code out here is 80 above ground.


 California, any stub ups service wise or utility requirements must use sch .80 ,just checking ...:thumbsup:


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

Josue said:


> What do you bend PVC with?


heat .. silly rabbit ... you mean to tell me you've never heard of a hot box or heat blanket? heck on smaller pipe 1/2 3/4 1 a heat gun will do it .... heck now that i look at it nice bend u got there... did u not have an elbow or just prefer not to use them for the pretty factor and did u sleve SEU or pipe to the panel... hey shock doc what part of ny you from... looks like a lipa meter pan to me


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Josue said:


> When I get married I want my wife to help me in the trade.:thumbup:


When I get married.......oh, who am I kidding!! :no:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Got some good pics but having trouble uploading the rest of todays upgrade


Maybe I've been living under a rock but I'm not up on this 'situation'. Does your wife work with you normally? Or just once in awhile on weekend type jobs? I guess I'm not too familiar with your setup. 

I'll be honest, I'm not sure I'd like to work at the same job, whatever it was, with my wife. 

Looks like she likes to workout and stay in shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Demac said:


> Maybe I've been living under a rock but I'm not up on this 'situation'. Does your wife work with you normally? Or just once in awhile on weekend type jobs? I guess I'm not too familiar with your setup.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm not sure I'd like to work at the same job, whatever it was, with my wife.
> 
> Looks like she likes to workout and stay in shape. :thumbsup:


 Working side by side with my wife NO CAN DO ?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> If she loves you, she'll learn the trade just to spend time with you.


Or keep an eye on you.:whistling2:
I can't work with my wife, no way no how. 



Josue said:


> Yeah!
> 
> That's what I mean!!!!
> 
> I will marry a virtuous woman.:thumbup:


 You don't want a virtuous woman. The perfect woman is many things and virtuous isn't one of them. You'll understand in a few years hopefully. 
And if not you and Peter can play dungeons and dragons together.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> And if not you and Peter can play dungeons and dragons together.:laughing:


Nah, I'd rather waste my life away on an electricians forum.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> Hey, I'm 15 and I know it is bent with heat, I just didn't know with what machine, but I already looked them up on the internet. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the funniest thing I've ever heard.:laughing:
Without getting too graphic, a good woman does things that are illegal in most southern states.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Shockdoc, make sure the file extention isn't filename.JPG but instead like the one you posted filename.jpg 
Not saying it will make a difference here, but I have seen that cause problems with sony stuff before.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Nah, I'd rather waste my life away on an electricians forum.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

You go Josue!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kennydmeek said:


> You go Josue!


Kenny, the rules here ask us not to post religious things.


I don't think asking him to follow the rules is out of line.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Or keep an eye on you.:whistling2:
> I can't work with my wife, no way no how.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, you might have something. I slipped and tooted the horn at a jogger a few days back. She knew there was plenty of space, about a lane between the woman and my truck so my explanation went to the crapper.:shifty:


----------



## davenmaine (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm betting alot of us here have our brides helping us out... mine waits @ the mail box, and oddly enough has a bill due the very next day for the amount of the checks I get... (( I think the kids are in on it too))


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

got some of the panel pics in


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> That is the funniest thing I've ever heard.:laughing:
> Without getting too graphic, a good woman does things that are illegal in most southern states.



:laughing: Thanks! 

I don't think so




BBQ said:


> Kenny, the rules here ask us not to post religious things.
> 
> 
> I don't think asking him to follow the rules is out of line.


Hey, I don't think that was "religious" in the least, I'm just saying what it says. It is a proverb. It is as if you posted the Constitution of the United States, would that be posting political stuff? :blink:
Now if I started saying that God created man that would create a discussion.
I haven't posted "religious" stuff lately because the mods asked me not to. 

And if you are saying that I am not following the rules, this is for you. :lol:


> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned.


 :jester::jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> Hey, I don't think that was "religious" in the least, I'm just saying what it says. It is a proverb.


Of course it was religious and the fact it is gone should tell you that a moderator thought so as well.







> It is as if you posted the Constitution of the United States, would that be posting political stuff?


You did more than post the proverb, you told us what we should do and who we should marry based on your personal religious beliefs.

Why a 15 year old thinks he knows enough about life and marriage to give men advice about it is another issue entirely. 




> And if you are saying that I am not following the rules, this is for you.



The mods make me follow the rules as well, I have had posts deleted, threads closed and PMs sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure hope electricity isn't anybody's religion! ;-)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Kenny, the rules here ask us not to post religious things.
> 
> I don't think asking him to follow the rules is out of line.


Me neither, there's already enough bs here


BBQ said:


> Of course it was religious and the fact it is gone should tell you that a moderator thought so as well.
> 
> You did more than post the proverb, you told us what we should do and who we should marry based on your personal religious beliefs.
> 
> ...


Can an athiest say AMEN?!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

No GFCI on the panel outlet? GFCI breaker?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> No GFCI on the panel outlet? GFCI breaker?


also used a handy box


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> No GFCI on the panel outlet? GFCI breaker?


Finished basement. 3' closet. Technically it should be one but I let this one slide.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> It's my wife


Well then if youve been married for any length of time you have absolutly no chanse of tapping that.:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Demac said:


> Maybe I've been living under a rock but I'm not up on this 'situation'. Does your wife work with you normally? Or just once in awhile on weekend type jobs? I guess I'm not too familiar with your setup.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm not sure I'd like to work at the same job, whatever it was, with my wife.
> 
> Looks like she likes to workout and stay in shape. :thumbsup:


We work everyday. She had a minor sabatacle for a fwe weeks where my 21 yr old SIL worked with me. Thank God she's back. I'm a mess without her. What i often lack such as organization she's fulfills.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> We work everyday. She had a minor sabatacle for a fwe weeks where my 21 yr old SIL worked with me. Thank God she's back. I'm a mess without her. What i often lack such as organization she's fulfills.


I'm glad it works for you to be able to work with your wife.:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can an athiest say AMEN?!!


Well you certainly won't go to hell for it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If I brought my wife to work she'd get booted off the jobsite and fined by the Oregon Building Codes Division for doing electrical work without being a licensed apprentice, journeyman, or supervisor.

Plus she wouldn't last a full day, she'd be bitching and whining in no time.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Of course it was religious and the fact it is gone should tell you that a moderator thought so as well.
> 
> 
> You did more than post the proverb, you told us what we should do and who we should marry based on your personal religious beliefs.
> ...


I have never said I know more about life or about marriage than you. I'v never said that. Who am I to say that I know more about marriage than a married man!!!!! Come on!! 

I am sorry. I was just making my convictions about who I want to marry clear. I never said everyone should do the same, did I? 

And Bob, you still mad at me for making fun of your spelling aren't ya? Could you (with all respect) let it go? I am sorry and I appreciate you a lot as an electrician, I really admire you. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Got some good pics but having trouble uploading the rest of todays upgrade


Nice pic, but why did she break the neutral?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Nice pic, but why did she break the neutral?


got one down.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Panel pic


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Shockdoc said:



got one down.

Click to expand...

*That is a nice clean installation.:thumbsup:
I thought you would have needed a disconnect means because of the length into the home. I need to read my code book.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> That is a nice clean installation.:thumbsup:
> I thought you would have needed a disconnect means because of the length into the home. I need to read my code book.


The HO, a cop , actually called me when she got home and complemented the work and will recommend me to all her peers, thank God she does'nt know my criminal record.:laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> The HO, a cop , actually called me when she got home and complemented the work and will recommend me to all her peers, thank God she does'nt know my criminal record.:laughing:


She probably liked your wife and the work she did.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Josue said:


> Nikon and Canon only make cameras


not true. the lenses in my sunglasses are nikon.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Josue is batting 1.000


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

gold said:


> Josue is batting 1.000


What do you mean with that?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> not true. the lenses in my sunglasses are nikon.


Alright............and sunglasses and binoculars. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> You don't want a virtuous woman. The perfect woman is many things and virtuous isn't one of them. You'll understand in a few years hopefully.
> 
> And if not you and Peter can play dungeons and dragons together.:laughing:


I am just quoting this because it is worth reading again. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I am just quoting this because it is worth reading again. :laughing::laughing:


:laughing::no::sleeping::sleep1::glare::thumbdown:


hahaha..........ha.........................ha....................ahhhh.......no.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I am just quoting this because it is worth reading again. :laughing::laughing:


:furious::furious:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Shock Doc does Plumbing also ? I would just let your lady do the electrical. Train your kid in HVAC. What a sales force !


----------

